# Sticky  REVIEW: Sonus Car Audio (Clarksville, TN)



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

Review for:
_*Sonus Car Audio in Clarksville, Tennessee*_

Details: 
Sonus Car Audio 
550 Heritage Pointe Dr. 
Clarksville, TN 37042
(931) 802-8913

Website: 
--- Sonus - Car Audio of Clarksville ---

https://www.facebook.com/SonusEvolution/

Specific Contact: 
Micah and Ray

I’m very fortunate to have a shop the quality of Sonus right in my backyard. Not only does Sonus produce some of the most impressive fabrication skills I’ve personally encountered… they share their cumulative knowledge and techniques by offering their Sonus Evolution Courses…. It doesn’t end there either… They have taken their years of hands on experience to create and market the EVOL Products including various unique tools as well as proven materials.


Work Done: 

Initially I began working on my own 2006 Acura TSX installation of Sinfoni products. After working on the vehicle in my spare time… not much of that available… I came to the realization that if I want the installation completed within my lifetime… I NEED a professional to take my thoughts and design ideas to bring them to life… So I can enjoy them ! 

After considering numerous shops, I met with both Micah and Ray at Sonus… went over the car, the equipment choices I had made and explained what I wanted as the final product… We talked for hours that day… as well as countless additional calls, emails and text messages later… During this process, I felt very comfortable with both Micah and Ray and decided to entrust my little car into their very able hands… To give you an idea of the level of customer support Sonus provides… they offered me a “shop loaner” car so I might have daily transportation ! How many shops offer that ?

The Sonus Team gave me daily updates complete with photos and detailed explanations. Just spectacular…! Once the fabrication and installation was complete, Ray spent two (2) days working on a detailed tune of the system… Poor guy was sick as a dog… he even went in on a Sunday while sick to complete some final touches and make sure it was ready for delivery on Monday… How’s that for dedication and love of work !

Here’s the build thread….

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/224257-sonus-car-audio-sinfoni-%7C-quartorigo-2006-acura-tsx-system.html


The level of craftsmanship and dedication to the customer, me, was simply stunning ! Because of the amazing skills and attention to detail… I now have my dream Sinfoni system and am enjoying every minute of it…
THANKS SONUS !


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Review: Sonus Car Audio - TN*

Like button !!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Review: Sonus Car Audio - TN*

stickied!


----------

